

Fake DMCA claim used to obtain personal information of YouTube user - privong
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.faz.net%2Faktuell%2Ffeuilleton%2Fdebatten%2Fyoutubes-daten-gefaehrden-islamkritiker-13247806-p3.html%3FprintPagedArticle%3Dtrue

======
privong
[http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/youtubes-
date...](http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/youtubes-daten-
gefaehrden-islamkritiker-13247806-p3.html?printPagedArticle=true) is the
original article, in German.

